# sterilizing female gsd



## babu87 (Jan 28, 2013)

hello
I have a perfect female gsd which is 4month, I have read that they can get cancer if you don't sterilize female gsd, if they don't get puppies then.
it's my first German Sheppard so I am not up for puppies, would the sterilization change her personality ?
what experience du you have around this subject?


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

It's a good idea to have your dog spayed. Talk to your veterinarian about the best time to do the procedure. It won't change her personality.


----------



## babu87 (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks, I do that


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Its a good idea to get her spayed esp seeing how you are not wanting puppies... It will not change her personality


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have a female German Shepherd who was recently spayed. She continues to train in schutzhund and agility, her drives, temperament and attitude  have not changed at all.

She is still a spunky little thing, the only difference is now she can't reproduce.


----------

